# Memo to Kobe:



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I love you dude but enough with the ****ing 3's. I'm sick and tired of you running up to the 3pt line and launching whether you are covered or not. This **** started last year when you made 12 3's in a game. Hey, some people get lucky sometimes and you got hot that night. You're a career 33% 3pt shooter man. More often than not, you're not going to make more than 1 out of every 3 shots from downtown. Play the percentages. You used to be a damn good midrange shooter and now you rarely ever shoot that shot. The fadeaway jumper rarely goes in these days. Get back to doing what got you here. The 3pt shot is what destroys wings with potential. Don't fall into the same trap that Vince Carter, Tracy McGrady, and Baron Davis have fallen into. Only shoot the 3 when you're open or you desperately need it. You're better than that man.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Agreed. But Kobe was not the only one, wasnt the team 3-14 or something? Rush and George were pathetic as usual. 

Shaq had only 11 total shot's at the basket I believe, unacceptable. Why take the 3 when you have the Kandi Man or the "Maddog" guarding Shaq?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> I love you dude but enough with the ****ing 3's. I'm sick and tired of you running up to the 3pt line and launching whether you are covered or not. This **** started last year when you made 12 3's in a game. Hey, some people get lucky sometimes and you got hot that night. You're a career 33% 3pt shooter man. More often than not, you're not going to make more than 1 out of every 3 shots from downtown. Play the percentages. You used to be a damn good midrange shooter and now you rarely ever shoot that shot. The fadeaway jumper rarely goes in these days. Get back to doing what got you here. The 3pt shot is what destroys wings with potential. Don't fall into the same trap that Vince Carter, Tracy McGrady, and Baron Davis have fallen into. Only shoot the 3 when you're open or you desperately need it. You're better than that man.


WOW. If I was a wing and 'fell into the same trap" as Baron, T-mac, and Vince, id be pretty damn happy.

This is all of Kobe's fascination with MJ. He tries to hard to be something hes not.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Memo to Kobe:*



> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> WOW. If I was a wing and 'fell into the same trap" as Baron, T-mac, and Vince, id be pretty damn happy.


Don't get me wrong. All of those players are great. I just think that they get too trigger happy from the perimeter and end up playing inefficient basketball. There are times when you'll be hot from downtown but you're never going to shoot close to 50% from there. The very best shooter in the league shoot about 40-45% from downtown. Guys like Davis, Kobe, TMac, and Carter will shoot about 30-35% from downtown. They can get much better shots than that. Kobe, in particular, has never been a great 3pt shooter. His bread and butter used to be the midrange jumper and he'd shoot about 46-47% from the field. Since he's become infatuated with the 3pt line his fg% has dropped into the mid-low 40s. Wouldn't you agree that he needs to back up off the 3pt line?


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Yea Kobe, stop shooting and pass the ball. Go back into the Sacramento mode so everyone can say you are throwing the game. 

Some people are never happy.

Shoot Kobe, Shoot.

No Kobe, dont shoot, pass the ball.

I for one will take the shooting part, as without it the Lakers are very sad.

By the way, Jordan was also a gun.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Memo to Kobe:*



> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> This is all of Kobe's fascination with MJ. He tries to hard to be something hes not.


:whatever: 

How do you know that Kobe is fascinated with MJ? That is such a crock of crap.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> Yea Kobe, stop shooting and pass the ball. Go back into the Sacramento mode so everyone can say you are throwing the game.
> 
> Some people are never happy.
> ...



I tend to agree here. Kobe forces a ton of shots sometimes but what is he supposed to do when no one else is playing with energy. He took 1 shot in the 3rd quarter and the Lakers made up no ground can't always blame Kobe when the Lakers lose. 

Kobe has the toughest job in the league. He has to accomodate the biggest most dominant player in the league. Shaq sitting down there in the paint leaves very little room for Kobe to drive, 

MJ never had a behemoth drawing all the defense to the paint.

Kobe almost never gets a free run to the lane. 

Kobe takes more crap from fans and media he can never win the pr battle against Shaq. Shaq the loveable big guy who's never wrong while Kobe is accused of throwing games, being selfish ,being uncoachable. all sorts of things. 

Kobe and the Lakers will be fine once Shaq brings the energy on Monday.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Memo to Kobe:*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> :whatever:
> ...


oh please lets not get into this discussion. There has been enough threads on kobe tryin to be like mj. i think he is facinated by him. 

But shooting threes has nothing to do with being facinated by mj. MJ barely took 3 point shots, he was pretty bad 3 point shooter actually.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe is Kobe, And MJ Will Always Be MJ

But Yes Kobe Stop Shooting 3's


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I don't have a problem with Kobe taking 3's, I have a problem with Kobe forcing shots. Sometimes it's 2's he forces, sometimes it's 3's. I'd rather have him take a open 3 than force a bad mid-range J any day. The thing is he can make forced shots with enough regularity that it encourages him to keep trying them, which goes for shots inside and outside the arc. If you watch him he makes most of the ones that are open, which is what most good 3-point shooters do anyway. If Kobe's 3-point percentage is bad it's because he's forcing too many of them, not because he he's no good at them.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> I don't have a problem with Kobe taking 3's, I have a problem with Kobe forcing shots. Sometimes it's 2's he forces, sometimes it's 3's. I'd rather have him take a open 3 than force a bad mid-range J any day. The thing is he can make forced shots with enough regularity that it encourages him to keep trying them, which goes for shots inside and outside the arc. If you watch him he makes most of the ones that are open, which is what most good 3-point shooters do anyway. If Kobe's 3-point percentage is bad it's because he's forcing too many of them, not because he he's no good at them.


That's it right there. My issue is with the forced 3's not the wide open ones. He should take any shot that's open. I just hate it when he stops and pops 3's when he's being guarded. To me, you should only do that when you desperately need a 3. Also, I think this 3pt obsession has come at the expense of his mid range game. If you compare his game 2-3 years ago to his game now, it's clear that his 20 ft jumper is not as good. He also doesn't seem to hit the fadeaways as much as he used to. I think he's focusing too much of his energy on trying to become a good 3pt shooter.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yup, I agree Pinball. Kobe's kryptonite is still his dumbfounding decisions to force shots, overdribble, or not pass when he should (like when he's doubled or when he's trapped), among other things. This has been his most inconsistent year since 2000, easily. Perhaps it's an injury (shoulder) or perhaps it's the trial. Whatever it is, it's hurting his consistency. Overall his game is the same as it was last year, but the consistency isn't there. 

IMO, the consistency will come back when the trial is over with, which will allow him to get back to his 6-6-6 training program this summer in time for training camp. Remember, because of the surgery and pretrial issues last summer, Kobe hardly did any off season basketball-related work.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Yup, I agree Pinball. Kobe's kryptonite is still his dumbfounding decisions to force shots, overdribble, or not pass when he should (like when he's doubled or when he's trapped), among other things. This has been his most inconsistent year since 2000, easily. Perhaps it's an injury (shoulder) or perhaps it's the trial. Whatever it is, it's hurting his consistency. Overall his game is the same as it was last year, but the consistency isn't there.
> 
> IMO, the consistency will come back when the trial is over with, which will allow him to get back to his 6-6-6 training program this summer in time for training camp. Remember, because of the surgery and pretrial issues last summer, Kobe hardly did any off season basketball-related work.


You've got a point there. Perhaps I should cut Kobe some slack because he's had to deal with _alot_ this year. From the trial, to the injuries, to the lack of practice time, to the fueding with teammates, to the lost endorsements. I'll bet basketball was the last thing on his mind on most nights. I think he'll come back much better next year. I just hope it's in a Lakers uni.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> IMO, the consistency will come back when the trial is over with, which will allow him to get back to his 6-6-6 training program this summer in time for training camp. Remember, because of the surgery and pretrial issues last summer, Kobe hardly did any off season basketball-related work.


Kinda OT, but do you guys think Kobe should/will put on the weight back he had last year? He was much more explosive with that body and had a better first step. It just seems that he regressed this year rather than improving like he normally does every year.  
I'm not blaming him though. Like Pinball said, I'm sure basketball was the last thing on his mind during the offseason. I look forward to a much improved Kobe next year. :yes:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> Kinda OT, but do you guys think Kobe should/will put on the weight back he had last year? He was much more explosive with that body and had a better first step. It just seems that he regressed this year rather than improving like he normally does every year.
> I'm not blaming him though. Like Pinball said, I'm sure basketball was the last thing on his mind during the offseason. I look forward to a much improved Kobe next year. :yes:


I think he will. He really seemed to get into the whole weightlifting thing last year. He was lifting everyday and it's hard to just give that up. Of course, with the shoulder and knee surgeries he had no choice. I think he'll start working out fill time once again this summer. Generally, weight training makes players more explosive and faster and Kobe definately looked more explosive last season. He'll get it back and turn 04' into his season once again.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> Yea Kobe, stop shooting and pass the ball. Go back into the Sacramento mode so everyone can say you are throwing the game.
> 
> Some people are never happy.
> ...



NOWHERE in this post did the guy say he wanted Kobe to completely stop shooting the ball, just not to take dumb shots.




> Kobe has the toughest job in the league. He has to accomodate the biggest most dominant player in the league. Shaq sitting down there in the paint leaves very little room for Kobe to drive,


ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Who exactly is Kobe supposed to pass to?

Shaq? The guy can't even score with a 6'8 Madsen guarding him. All he has to do is turnaround and shoot over him from 6 feet away, but he can't do that. If he gets fouled he will miss them both.

Malone? He will hold the ball for 6 seconds and then try some impossible pass when no one is expecting it.

George? Don't even get me started.

Payton? Maybe in the first quarter, but if you pass to him after that, you get an automatic miss.

We need Kobe to shoot. Especially in the second half. He is our finisher, he usually gets everyone else involved in the first half, and then takes some difficult shots trying to get into a rhythm and winning us the game. 

Another point you guys are forgetting is that Kobe often gets the ball with 4 seconds left on the shot clock...he doesn't have much of a choice.

How is Kobe supposed to get a shot off when he has Trenton all over him?










No foul?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> Who exactly is Kobe supposed to pass to?
> 
> Shaq? The guy can't even score with a 6'8 Madsen guarding him. All he has to do is turnaround and shoot over him from 6 feet away, but he can't do that. If he gets fouled he will miss them both.
> ...



I agree here Wilt. These Lakers just aren't a great team. 

They're just better because GP and Mlaone are role players. People talk about 4 future Hall of Famers but only 2 of them are playing like current hofers. 

I just don't understand what Shaq is doing in the post, He's playing so slow when he gets the ball he almost always waits for the defense to get in postion. He waits until they get in postion to foul him. If he went quick sometimes he'd get some AND 1's instead of the horrible two shot foul bricks he shoots.

With Maddog on him it should be a piece of cake but he just doesn't bring the energy. 

Malone seems outta place most times.


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

ll LATE in the shot clock and is often forced to take (sometimes make) hard shots.................


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

He did it again today.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I was going to bump this too. Seriously, I can't understand the 3pt infatuation. It's one thing if you're Reggie Miller or Peja Stojakovic but Kobe is a career 30% 3pt shooter. It's fool's gold. Just because you make one or two doesn't mean you're going to make several. Drive to the basket, post people up, utilize pump fakes. Jacking up 3's will get you nowhere fast.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Kobe:

Stop jacking up the 3's. Pinball say's it is getting you nowhere. Don't you know that you are not Peja or Reggie. Besides you are only a 30% FT shooter.

The bottom line is: Take the shots when you have them and what ever you do, please don't pass the ball to Payton for the shot as he has left his shot along with everything else he left when he came here.

By the way Kobe, nice shot to tie the game at the end last night.
Without that shot we would be down two and going to Detroit.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Shaq saved Kobe's butt last night*

Really, isn't it clearer than ever that Shaq is the real reason the Lakers win titles. He saved Kobe's butt again.

Yes, Kobe is a very talented and exciting player. Yes, Kobe finally hit a clutch shot. But the only reason he had that shot was because Shaq saved his bacon by putting back his three point miss and the foul shot.

Kobe is nothing more than a top 5 shooting guard. I could pick another 5 or 6 players in the NBA that would still be winning titles with Shaq if they were in Kobe's shoes. 

He is no MJ. Stop the comparisons.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Shaq saved Kobe's butt last night*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> Really, isn't it clearer than ever that Shaq is the real reason the Lakers win titles. He saved Kobe's butt again.
> 
> Yes, Kobe is a very talented and exciting player. Yes, Kobe finally hit a clutch shot. But the only reason he had that shot was because Shaq saved his bacon by putting back his three point miss and the foul shot.
> ...



Are you joking me? Kobe saved the Lakers season last night. Without that shot, the Lakers are done, with it, the Pistons were probably delt a blow they will not be able to recover from.

Kobe finally hit a clutch shot? Please go watch some more games, you are on crack.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Shaq saved Kobe's butt last night*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> Really, isn't it clearer than ever that Shaq is the real reason the Lakers win titles. He saved Kobe's butt again.
> 
> Yes, Kobe is a very talented and exciting player. Yes, Kobe finally hit a clutch shot. But the only reason he had that shot was because Shaq saved his bacon by putting back his three point miss and the foul shot.
> ...


Kobe has saved the Laker's "bacon" on many occassions. Shaq's 3pt play was critical but so was Kobe's clutch shot. Your assertion that Kobe is only a top 5 guard is laughable. He's no worse than the second best SG in the NBA.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

Yeah, season-saving 3's are overrated.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah, wake up call..

hasnt kobe won numerous games by 3's..

damn, I think i saw a huge 3 last night.. i think it was in the NBA finals.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Shaq saved Kobe's butt last night*



> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Kobe finally hit a clutch shot? Please go watch some more games, you are on crack.


:laugh: 

:yes: AMEN!:yes:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> yeah, wake up call..
> 
> hasnt kobe won numerous games by 3's..
> ...


We're not talking about those type of 3's that win the game/tie a game. We're talking about those 3's that are totally UNEEDED, especially those with time still on the shot clock. We saw a lot of that in game 1, and Kobe did a great job of not forcing shots in game 2. Every point he had in game 2 was in the flow of the game while in game 1 he was jacking up 3's with 5+ sec left on the shot clock with Prince all over him.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

Please don't use the argument that kobe is a 30% career 3point shooter. His game has obviously improved and evolved, and if you look at his stats from the last two seasons (i think we can agree that last season gives a better measure as to what kobe is capable of)..

over the last two seasons his 3pt fg % is 36%. Also, if he is hitting those shots it forces his defender to play in his face on the perimeter, allowing him to use his first step more effectively. 

Complaining about how kobe plays disgusts me, because either he is doing something wrong or he is trying to emulate mj. He's winning rings, thats all that matters.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Kobe good player, good threes, but freaking fans.


----------

